# Bermuda Stunt Mites?



## MidloMillers2012 (May 22, 2018)

From the apparent witches brooms, yellowing in color, etc in areas 1-2' across, I'm suspecting Bermuda Stunt Mites. I don't have the magnification to check for them and I'm reading pretty discouraging articles about the potential for control. Any thoughts or insight? I'm reel mowing at .75".


----------



## MidloMillers2012 (May 22, 2018)




----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Bermuda grass mites are becoming a popular talking point in the golf industry. As of now, there's not a whole lot of information that we can rely on. This article has a little info.

https://www.gcmonline.com/course/environment/news/bermudagrass-mite


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

I think I have had them in small areas. Seemed to have success hitting those areas with Talstar P.


----------



## myonosko (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey. First post here.

I was just following up to see if you has any luck dealing with this. I was out in my yard today and found these. Seems like Bermuda mite is the likely perp.

My lawn guy also recommended Talstar, but I've read a lot of the same articles that paint a bleak outlook on chemical controls.

So wondering if you has any success dealing with them?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2019)

I've had some control with demon WP 2 apps 
3 days apart.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Resurrecting this thread....thinking I may have been dealing with them myself.


----------



## Maribeth (Jun 14, 2020)

Please help!

I'm having what looks like this problem with my brand new sod. I'm very worried. Has anyone successfully treated it?

Thanks!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm hoping somebody knows whether Azadirachtin and/or neem oil has any usefulness against bermuda mites. I believe I've seen this witchesbroom damage in the bermuda I tend in previous years.


----------



## lilslugger (Aug 7, 2019)

Following, dealing with it as well.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Bifen IT is cheap and labeled for eriophyid mites.

Mites: Apply Bifen I/T in combination with a labeled rate of a surfactant to achieve optimal control of eriophyid mites. A second application may be needed 5 to 7 days after the first to ensure optimal control. A gallon is pretty cheap.

https://www.solutionsstores.com/bifen-it-insecticide


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

cldrunner said:


> Bifen IT is cheap and labeled for eriophyid mites.
> 
> Mites: Apply Bifen I/T in combination with a labeled rate of a surfactant to achieve optimal control of eriophyid mites. A second application may be needed 5 to 7 days after the first to ensure optimal control. A gallon is pretty cheap.
> 
> https://www.solutionsstores.com/bifen-it-insecticide


While I agree that I would also be trying bifen, I read an article that explained that diazinon was the best against them (we always lose the good stuff), followed by abamectin. Bifenthrin and the other insecticides that are readily available at the big box stores weren't very effective apparently.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Spammage Sounds like not much is really effective except mowing low and bagging clipings. Good Read:

https://www.golfcourseindustry.com/article/gci0813-troubles-bermudagrass-mite/

From Neil Sperry:

https://www.wacotrib.com/news/local/sperry-bermuda-mites-might-be-big-problem/article_88719288-868c-5ea2-8dc1-ac3976cdb57d.html

Dear Reader: Google "university bermuda mites" and see what you turn up from the land grant university (ag college) websites. They will all tell you similar stories: Bermuda mites are almost impossible to stop by spraying.

Bifenthrin may help when applied with a surfactant, according to one Texas A&M entomologist I spoke with, but the more important part, he and others say, is to mow low (1 inch or less), bag the clippings from all affected areas and discard them off site, and mow frequently to avoid letting the grass grow too tall.

They suggest dethatching in spring to remove compacted grass that might be home to the microscopic, stunt-causing mites. And if you do spray, be sure your spray is directed down into the leaf sheaths.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

cldrunner said:


> @Spammage Sounds like not much is really effective. Good Read:
> 
> https://www.golfcourseindustry.com/article/gci0813-troubles-bermudagrass-mite/


Yep. Same guy the article I read referenced. Apparently he's been the leading guy in this research for about the last decade. I wish I knew if he tested fipronil, but I haven't found any doc's from his study yet.

edit -- apparently I missed the sideways chart showing the insecticides he included in his test. I don't see anything in there that I know to have fipronil in it, but one/some could, I guess.


----------

